# Evolution not compiling



## sramaswamy (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi all, I have a FreeBSD 8.0 RELEASE #0 machine running GNOME. I'm unable to compile *mail/evolution* in the port tree. I'm getting the following error. Kindly help. Thanks in advance.


```
checking for EVOLUTION_DATA_SERVER... configure: error: Package requirements (libebook-1.2 >= 2.30.3
     libecal-1.2 >= 2.30.3
     libedataserver-1.2 >= 2.30.3
     libedataserverui-1.2 >= 2.30.3
     libegroupwise-1.2 >= 2.30.3
     libebackend-1.2 >= 2.30.3
     libgdata-1.2 >= 2.30.3
     libgdata-google-1.2 >= 2.30.3) were not met:

gnome-config: not found
No package 'libecal-1.2' found
gnome-config: not found
No package 'libedataserverui-1.2' found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables EVOLUTION_DATA_SERVER_CFLAGS
and EVOLUTION_DATA_SERVER_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
See the pkg-config man page for more details.

===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please run the gnomelogalyzer, available from
"http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/gnomelogalyzer.sh", which will diagnose the
problem and suggest a solution. If - and only if - the gnomelogalyzer cannot
solve the problem, report the build failure to the FreeBSD GNOME team at
gnome@FreeBSD.org, and attach (a)
"/usr/ports/mail/evolution/work/evolution-2.30.3/config.log", (b) the output
of the failed make command, and (c) the gnomelogalyzer output. Also, it might
be a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(i.e. an `ls /var/db/pkg`). Put your attachment up on any website,
copy-and-paste into http://freebsd-gnome.pastebin.com, or use send-pr(1) with
the attachment. Try to avoid sending any attachments to the mailing list
(gnome@FreeBSD.org), because attachments sent to FreeBSD mailing lists are
usually discarded by the mailing list software.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/evolution.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/evolution.
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2010)

Please post the output of `# pkg_version -v | grep evolution`

It seems you have (bits of) an older evolution still installed.


----------



## sramaswamy (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank You for the response. I'm sorry for not mentioning that this is a new installation. *pkg_version -v | grep evolution* returned nothing.


----------



## EdGe (Sep 9, 2010)

Greetings.


```
checking for EVOLUTION_DATA_SERVER... configure: error: Package requirements (
     libebook-1.2 >= 2.30.3
     libecal-1.2 >= 2.30.3
     libedataserver-1.2 >= 2.30.3
     libedataserverui-1.2 >= 2.30.3
     libegroupwise-1.2 >= 2.30.3
     libebackend-1.2 >= 2.30.3
     libgdata-1.2 >= 2.30.3
     libgdata-google-1.2 >= 2.30.3) were not met:

No package 'libecal-1.2' found

No package 'libedataserverui-1.2' found
```

All the unmet/unfound libraries are provided by port databases/evolution-data-server

Please post the output of the command

`# pkg_version -v | grep evolution-data-server`



> gnome-config: not found



Could be devel/gconf2. It provides bin/gconf-config and is
listed in evolution-data-server/Makefile, variable USE_GNOME.

Check the output
`# pkg_info |grep gconf2`

EdGe


----------



## sramaswamy (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi EdGe, thank you very much for your help. *The problem is solved.* I installed evolution-data-server separately. Looks like it was not 'properly' registered. I now recall compiling something else at the same time which too probably depended on evolution-data-server. And I had got a compilation error in both. I didn't bother and I just cleaned and recompiled. (*pkg_version -v | grep evolution-data-server* returned nothing).

Once again, thanks everyone for the promptness and the quick help. This forum rocks


----------

